# Prononciation du "d" final



## Sev

Bonjour, 
Une méthode d'espagnol m'indique qu'un "d" à la fin d'un mot se prononce comme un "z" affaibli, ou pas du tout. (= "Madriz"/"Madri", "universidaz"/"universida").

Des amis me disent qu'on prononce normalement (= comme en français !) : "universidad" et "Madrid".

Est-ce que c'est dû à une variation d'accents ? Si oui, qui prononce "d", qui prononce "z", qui ne prononce rien (différentes régions d'Espagne, pays d'Amérique latine etc) ?

Merci beaucoup.

Je précise que je ne peux pas écouter de sons sur mon ordinateur  , donc pas de démonstration vocale...


----------



## picapiedra

As far as I know on prononce normalement (= comme en français !) : "universidad" et "Madrid".


Á bien töt..


----------



## timpeac

Salut Sev, selon mes études de linguistique il y a xxx ans le "d" espagnol à la fin du mot se prononce comme le "th" de l'anglais "the" ou "this". 

Tu as raison - c'est souvent faible jusqu'au point de disparaître (au fait c'est exactement ce qui s'est passé en français il y a environ 1000 ans. Avant ça vous aviez un "d" aussi, par exemple dans les participes passés !)


----------



## jmx

Je vous peux aider un peu seulement pour l'Espagne. De toute façon je crois que à l'Amerique ce n'est pas si différent.

Dans une conversation courante, je dirais que pratiquement personne ne prononce les "d" à la fin d'un mot, n'importe à quelle région, et encore plus, on fait presque toujours la synalèphe avec la syllabe suivante. Par exemple, dans la phrase "La ciudad es grande", on dividirait en syllabes comme ça : [la-zju-daes-gran-de].

Dans una conversation *très* formel, cette "d" serait prononcé légèrement, a la façon de la "th" anglaise dans "_the_".

Quant à prononcer la "d" comme si elle était une "z", je crois que ça n'est rien plus qu'une 'surcorrection' (_sobrecorrección_, _overcorrection_), même quelques livres considerent ça 'vulgaire'. Je crois que personne prononce comme ça spontanément, seulement quand on veut passer pour 'cultivé'.

Un petit conseil, ne faites pas trop cas de ce que les livres disent sur la pronontiation de l'espagnol, j'ai lu des véritables bêtises. Et sur les parleurs, ils sont influencés par ces livres, il est mieux que vous ecoutez comme ils parlent vraiment.

Je suis exténué après écrir ce message, mon français a besoin d'une révision urgente.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

salut, hola. 
en fait la prononciation "th; z" se prononce comme ça surtout dans la region de Madrid. j´habite Alicante et ici les gens prononcent "d" et considèrent la prononciatio "th; z" "cursi", de mauvais goût, poseur


----------



## timpeac

jmartins said:
			
		

> Je vous peux aider un peu seulement pour l'Espagne. De toute façon je crois que à l'Amerique ce n'est pas si différent.
> 
> Dans une conversation courante, je dirais que pratiquement personne ne prononce les "d" à la fin d'un mot, n'importe à quelle région, et encore plus, on fait presque toujours la synalèphe avec la syllabe suivante. Par exemple, dans la phrase "La ciudad es grande", on dividirait en syllabes comme ça : [la-zju-daes-gran-de].
> 
> Dans una conversation *très* formel, cette "d" serait prononcé légèrement, a la façon de la "th" anglaise dans "_the_".
> 
> Quant à prononcer la "d" comme si elle était une "z", je crois que ça n'est rien plus qu'une 'surcorrection' (_sobrecorrección_, _overcorrection_), même quelques livres considerent ça 'vulgaire'. Je crois que personne prononce comme ça spontanément, seulement quand on veut passer pour 'cultivé'.
> 
> Un petit conseil, ne faites pas trop cas de ce que les livres disent sur la pronontiation de l'espagnol, j'ai lu des véritables bêtises. Et sur les parleurs, ils sont influencés par ces livres, il est mieux que vous ecoutez comme ils parlent vraiment.
> 
> Je suis exténué après écrir ce message, mon français a besoin d'une révision urgente.


 
Mon ancien prof d'espagnol nous a parlé de cette surcorrection avec l'exemple de "bacalado de Bilbado" où l'on insert un d parce qu'on pense que les gens plus "cultivés" prononceraient ces mots comme ça.


----------



## Sev

Merci à tous pour ces commentaires  . Je pense que je vais opter pour pas de prononciation du tout, et éviter le "th".
Je sais ce qui me reste à faire : regarder beaucoup de films (écouter la radio etc) pour écouter de mes propres oreilles ce qu'il en est, puis aller dans un pays hispanophone quand j'en saurai un peu plus ! 


			
				jmartins said:
			
		

> Un petit conseil, ne faites pas trop cas de ce que les livres disent sur la pronon*c*iation de l'espagnol, j'ai lu des véritables bêtises.


Oui, merci, c'est pour ça que je pose la question ici.





> Je suis exténué après _avoir écrit_ ce message, mon français a besoin d'une révision urgente


 Merci d'avoir fait cet effort  , j'apprécie. Et votre français n'a pas besoin de beaucoup de révision, il est très bon.


----------



## annafrombcn

Hola a todos,

En efecto, la d debe pronunciarse "d" al final de la palabra. La pronunciación "z" es un dialectalismo del centro de España, y luego, cada uno pronuncia la d más o menos fuerte, según sus orígenes. 
Saludos,
Anna


----------



## rayb

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> salut, hola.
> en fait la prononciation "th; z" se prononce comme ça surtout dans la region de Madrid. j´habite Alicante et ici les gens prononcent "d" et considèrent la prononciatio "th; z" "cursi", de mauvais goût, poseur


 
C'est aussi mon expériece au Chili. En fait le z au lieu du d, je ne l'entend que comme une surcorrection chez quelques gens de Madriz....

Amicalement


----------



## Sev

Intéressant cette histoire de "surcorrection" : je bannis définitivement la pronciation "th", mais maintenant je sais pourquoi !
Apparemment, pour "ciuda*d*" ou "ciud*a*", il y a des variations au sein d'un même pays. Vous confirmez qu'en Amérique du Sud les deux se disent aussi ?


----------



## rayb

Sev said:
			
		

> Intéressant cette histoire de "surcorrection" : je bannis définitivement la pronciation "th", mais maintenant je sais pourquoi !
> Apparemment, pour "ciuda*d*" ou "ciud*a*", il y a des variations au sein d'un même pays. Vous confirmez qu'en Amérique du Sud les deux se disent aussi ?


 
Pour le "z" dans "Madriz" ou "rez" tu as tout à fait raison de le bannir définitivement.

Quand au fait de mâcher le d, même si celà c'est habituel chez beaucoup de gens, il n'empêche qu'il s'agit d'une faute sevère de prononciation. D'ailleurs, cette faute de non prononciation du "d" ne s'arrête pas à quand il est placé à la fin du mot, comme dand "Madrid" ou "red", mais elle s'étend aussi à toutes les situations dans lequel le "d" est placé entre deux voyelles. C'est ainsi qu'on entend dire souvent "saao" pour "sábado", "almuá" pour "almohada" ou "curao" pour "curado".

Amicalement


----------



## jmx

Sev said:
			
		

> Intéressant cette histoire de "surcorrection" : je bannis définitivement la pronciation "th", mais maintenant je sais pourquoi !
> Apparemment, pour "ciuda*d*" ou "ciud*a*", il y a des variations au sein d'un même pays. Vous confirmez qu'en Amérique du Sud les deux se disent aussi ?


J'insiste a dire que, dans un registre de conversation courante, on dit presque toujours [θjudá] en Espagne ( [sjudá] dans le Sud ), et je ne me souviens pas d'avoir entendu un américain parler autrement.

Mais il est vrai que beaucoup de parleurs d'espagnol aiment dire souvent choses comme : "Oui, je parle comme ça 95% du temps, mais il est une façon _vulgaire_ de parler. La seule façon _correcte_ est celle que je usite le 5% du temps".

Alors il est à vous de choisir.


----------



## plaermavida

jmartins said:
			
		

> J'insiste a dire que, dans un registre de conversation courante, on dit presque toujours [θjudá] en Espagne ( [sjudá] dans le Sud ), et je ne me souviens pas d'avoir entendu un américain parler autrement.
> 
> Mais il est vrai que beaucoup de parleurs d'espagnol aiment dire souvent choses comme : "Oui, je parle comme ça 95% du temps, mais il est une façon _vulgaire_ de parler. La seule façon _correcte_ est celle que je usite le 5% du temps".
> 
> Alors il est à vous de choisir.


 
Moi je difère de votre opinion.Omettre la d finale c'est _reélement une façon vulgaire_ de parler et par ailleurs, même si la d finale est très souple on peut l'entendre prononcer.Sans aller plus loin, et pour l'exemple,mes parents sont castillians et ils la prononcent.


----------



## Sev

Merci encore à tous. Je vois qu'il y a des opinions divergentes, mais je pense qu'en utilisant la prononciation "d" (peut-être légèrement atténuée par rapport au français), je ne fâcherai personne ! 

Je retiens en tout cas qu'apparement ne pas prononcer le "d" est plutôt considéré comme familier.

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme je suis française je pense qu'on ne me reprochera rien... mais cette discussion était intéressante en soi.


----------



## rayb

plaermavida said:
			
		

> Moi je diffère de votre opinion.Omettre le d à la fin c'est _réellement une façon vulgaire_ de parler et par ailleurs, même si le d à la fin c'est très doux on peut entendre la prononciation. Sans aller plus loin, et par exemple,mes parents sont castellans et ils le prononcent.


 
Plaermavida, je suis d'accord avec toi, mâcher le "d" à la fin ou au milieu d'un mot c'est plutôt vulgaire. En plus, c'est aussi un manque de respect pour ton interlocuteur, surtout si c'est un étranger, qui aura certainement tendance à répéter après, oralement et par écrit, ce qu'il éntend.

Amicalement

PS: Je me suis permis de te signaler quelques petits amendements.


----------



## plaermavida

Merci bien pour les corrections!
Comme personne ne le fait jamais (me corriger) je ne sais pas si je fais des fautes ou non!


----------



## rayb

Sev said:
			
		

> Merci encore à tous. Je vois qu'il y a des opinions divergentes, mais je pense qu'en utilisant la prononciation "d" (peut-être légèrement atténuée par rapport au français), je ne fâcherai personne !
> 
> Je retiens en tout cas qu'apparement ne pas prononcer le "d" est plutôt considéré comme familier.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, comme je suis française je pense qu'on ne me reprochera rien... mais cette discussion était intéressante en soi.


 
Sev, àma la prononciation du "d" ce n'est pas plus atténuée qu'en français. De sorte que, tes interlocuteurs seront plutôt surpris de te voir commettre une faute de prononciation que d'autres français ne commètent pas.

Par ailleurs, mâcher le "d" c'est davantage vulgaire que familier.

Amicalement


----------



## rayb

plaermavida said:
			
		

> Merci bien pour les corrections!
> Comme personne ne le fait jamais (me corriger) je ne sais pas si je fais des fautes ou non!


 
Au plaisir. De toute façon, j'en fais aussi.


----------



## xav

jmartins said:
			
		

> Je vous peux aider un peu seulement pour l'Espagne. De toute façon je crois que à l'Amerique ce n'est pas si différent.
> 
> Dans une conversation courante, je dirais que pratiquement personne ne prononce les "d" à la fin d'un mot, n'importe à quelle région, et encore plus, on fait presque toujours la synalèphe avec la syllabe suivante. Par exemple, dans la phrase "La ciudad es grande", on dividirait en syllabes comme ça : [la-zju-daes-gran-de].
> 
> Dans una conversation *très* formel, cette "d" serait prononcé légèrement, a la façon de la "th" anglaise dans "_the_".
> 
> Quant à prononcer la "d" comme si elle était une "z", je crois que ça n'est rien plus qu'une 'surcorrection' (_sobrecorrección_, _overcorrection_), même quelques livres considerent ça 'vulgaire'. Je crois que personne prononce comme ça spontanément, seulement quand on veut passer pour 'cultivé'.
> 
> Un petit conseil, ne faites pas trop cas de ce que les livres disent sur la pronontiation de l'espagnol, j'ai lu des véritables bêtises. Et sur les parleurs, ils sont influencés par ces livres, il est mieux que vous ecoutez comme ils parlent vraiment.
> 
> Je suis exténué après écrir ce message, mon français a besoin d'une révision urgente.


 
Eh bien, félicitations, et bravo : c'est très clair, complet et le français est presque impeccable !
Merci également pour la "synalèphe"... on ne connaissait pas !

... J'ai la même question pour les "s" finaux : j'ai remarqué que dans la région de Murcie on ne les prononce pas du tout, au risque de confondre singulier et pluriel au féminin. Est-ce spécifique à cette région ?


----------



## jmx

xav said:
			
		

> ... J'ai la même question pour les "s" finaux : j'ai remarqué que dans la région de Murcie on ne les prononce pas du tout, au risque de confondre singulier et pluriel au féminin. Est-ce spécifique à cette région ?


Pas du tout, cela que vous remarquez n'est rien que "l'aspiration" des 's' et 'z' postvocaliques, probablement la caractéristique de différenciation dialectal la plus important de l'espagnol. Á l'Espagne ce trait est général dans toute la moitié sud de la peninsule, et dans les îles Canaries, à l'Amérique c'est aussi général sauf au Mexique et à quelques parties des Andes.


----------



## eduarodi

En Argentine, on ne prononce pas du tout le D final, sauf quand il est suivi d'une voyelle dans le mot suivant. Ça serait un type de liaison à la française:

ciudad vieja /siudá bieja/

ciudad antigua /siudádantigwa/ o /siudá dantigwa/

Chez les espagnols, j'entends un Z, seulement quand le mot se terminant en D est le dernier de la phrase.

¡Salud! /saluz/

À bientôt.


----------

